# Cleft Nose in a Puppy?



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting. I think I'm having a hard time picturing what you're describing. Could you post a picture?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Got a picture??


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

It would be interested in seeing a picture of your little girl.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hmmmm Im not quite sure what you mean....


----------



## kdnk (Jul 26, 2010)

Here you go. Just took these:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your Layla is a cute pup. I have never seen a cleft nose before. I can't imagine that it would grow together on its own but as long as the nose works fine I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-that is different. As long as the vet doesn't see any problems with it, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That is so interesting!!! I think as long as it isn't bothering her and the vet doesn't see a problem, I say enjoy her uniqueness.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

what a cute pup! definitely a unique characteristic for sure.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She is very cute....


----------



## kdnk (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you for all the input! Good to know it isn't a problem


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just one more thing that makes her special! As long as there doesn't seem to be any breathing issues and the vet doesn't see any problems, I wouldn't worry.

She's a doll, congratulations!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

In the first picture her nose looks like a heart. how lucky for her to find a family that would love her unconditionally. Very cool of you!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What did her breeder say about it?


----------



## kdnk (Jul 26, 2010)

Her breeder didn't know what to say! She had never seen it in previous litters, or with any of the dogs in her pedigree.

I do agree with many of your replies---if she doesn't have or develop any breathing problems :crossfing , I'm perfectly happy with such a unique pup!

Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Very cute pup, but from a $$ standpoint, I would get xrays or sonograms done. Cleft palate in humans, very often entails other internal deformities that could affect her breathing, eating and swallowing. I don't believe an external check is enough at this point.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Jax's Mom makes a good point. You could always ask the vet about that if you are worried.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

and to answer your questions....in humans at least, the deformity does not fuse together, it is usually surgically repaired, and it is a genetic deformity. As I stated in the earlier post, it can affect internal parts that are less obvious. This might explain why she is slightly smaller than her siblings. (the soft palate can have a small or tiny hole affecting eating swallowing and breathing).


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What a cute pup! and a very intresting nose you got there little one!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Funny enough, this came up on another forum - there are a few dog breeds with this trait. Doesn't seem to affect anything so I'm sure she's fine.

http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=tr&tl=en&u=http://www.tarsuscatalburun.org/

Lana


----------



## kdnk (Jul 26, 2010)

@jax's mom,

That does seem like the responsible thing to do. I'd hate to see her suffer later on in life...I'm going to go get a scan done before the end of this week.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would have a vet that specializes in respiratory issues and ask your vet for a referral. Or if you have a vet college near you I would ask for a referral there to see if there could be any breathing issues from it. Some things might not be seen from the naked eye. If there is, then I would ask the breeder for some help or refund. She is a cutie patootie though.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is a cutie. As for the cleft nose - all that means is that you have two spots to kiss when you kiss her nose.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> Very cute pup, but from a $$ standpoint, I would get xrays or sonograms done. Cleft palate in humans, very often entails other internal deformities that could affect her breathing, eating and swallowing. I don't believe an external check is enough at this point.


You're so spot on here. It could just be cosmetic, but there could also be other deformities within the sinuses, palates, trachea, or esophagus. A full, careful look by a regular vet and a referral to a specialist would be the place I'd start. If the specialist doesn't feel that there's anything wrong, I don't think you'd need any expensive tests.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not clear from your posts, so far as I can tell: did the breeder discuss with you that the pup had this deformity and potentially other problems? If you took the pup with your eyes wide open, you're a champ. If the breeder sold you this dog at full price, while downplaying the deformity, I'd be concerned.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

I talked to my mom... a nurse... and she said that it even looks like a scar. She said that really deep looking indentions can occur after an injury or surgical procedure. I looks rather normal beside the indention... my mom said that it looks like she had a huge - deep cut, and instead of stitches being placed to help the healing, nothing was placed there... making the "clef." Since you said it hasn't shown up in her blood line before... I think this sounds like a great explanation. This would also eliminate the chances for something else to be wrong. I hope that everything is okay... I will pray for you tonight. Thank God for someone like you... a person that know unconditional love! It is refreshing to come across this thread and to meet your wonderful spirt! Thank you!


----------



## kdnk (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks for all your suggestions. i'll keep you posted on what the vet says.

@Jleway
The cut idea makes sense, but i really doubt that's what happened in this case. it's a perfectly symmetrical split, and there's no evident scarring or damage around the area.

i'll let you know


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I saw a litter of border collie puppies once with cleft noses. They don't fuse together. The breeder opted to have the noses "fixed" but I don't know details. I may have a picture.

*Edit* - the noses were done very early on. The vet was in Maryland, I'm sorry but I dont' have any other details. The puppies were feeding normally but the breeder was concerned that there may be other problems with the soft palate or as mentioned by other folks on this thread.

In any case, the breeder certainly knew the puppy's nose was different, it was clearly evident at birth just as these puppies. Your baby is adorable, and I just want to squeeze her and hug her. But your breeder may have been less than forthcoming with full information. As Tippykayak stated, if she says she didn't realise, I would not accept that.


----------



## scorpio19 (Feb 8, 2012)

*my golden has a split nose also*

my dog is has a split nose also. she is a purebreed golden with AKC papers. her nose is mostly pink. the vet checked her out and made sure she didnt have any breathing problems, shes ok... its just a defect shes the sweetest dog ever. i get so many compliments on her and how cute her nose is. it looks like a heart.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi
First, your puppy is really cute!!! I actually have a cleft puppy ( my cocker spaniel), her nose is split all the way to the lip and she also has a cleft palate that was repaired when she was very young, but she kept pawing at it and opening the incision, after 6 surgeries she has been left with a fistula but it is not giving her any trouble so we are leaving it as is, also her teeth are deformed and has a huge underbite ( not gonna win any beauty contest but we love her to pieces!!), I tell you all this because clefts come with additional deformities (I know it all too well because my daughter was born with a cleft palate, that is why we rescued a cleft puppy). I do not think your puppy's is a cleft but for your piece of mind just get it checked just in case it really is a cleft and there are underlying issues. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

In humans, there also seems to be a folic acid issue in this spinal/palate issue-hence the recommendation that women who are anticipating a pregnancy make sure they get enough both before they become pregnant as well as in the early months of pregnancy.
Interestingly, there are certain regions of the world where this condition (and its manifestations-spinal bifida, cleft lip and palate, etc) are more prevalent. If I remember correctly, China and South Carolina had unusually high rates back around the year 2000.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

As long as she is breathing okay, don't let it bother you. That bottom picture of her sleeping and she dosn't seem to be bothered. Sweet face she has.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> In humans, there also seems to be a folic acid issue in this spinal/palate issue-hence the recommendation that women who are anticipating a pregnancy make sure they get enough both before they become pregnant as well as in the early months of pregnancy.
> Interestingly, there are certain regions of the world where this condition (and its manifestations-spinal bifida, cleft lip and palate, etc) are more prevalent. If I remember correctly, China and South Carolina had unusually high rates back around the year 2000.


Our reproductive vet recommends folic acid for our girls before and during pregnancy so they have similar issues. 

s


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

She is so cute with her heart nose. It is a miracle she survived. If it is only cosmetic I would not worry about it.

My Cozy had a cleft puppy her 2nd litter he did not survive the initial fight. My vet says it was a genetic fluke especially since it was not in mom or dad/stud's lineage. Both are spayed/neutered now though. He was born 1/2 the size of his sisters- Vet thought he was a product of the 3rd mating and his sisters were from the 1st mating- So he could have gestationally been a week younger than his sisters.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Awwww bless her!!!! Its a heart nose  Shes definately special! The only thing I am questioning is if the breeder mentioned it...a reputable breeder would surely have noticed this and recognised this as at least as being different from the others and I assume the pups have all been vet checked before being sold? Being the smallest or runt is one thing, having health issues develop once they are yours is another..but being sold with a birth defect thats not been pointed out would make me a little miffed despite loving her if I had bought her as it looks quite obvious? Its easy to be mushy and say shes lovely and sweet which she is, theres no doubt about that, but the breeder has a responsibility to be open and honest with you and vice versa, puppies should be bought and sold on a basis of trust to ensure theres a long lasting relationship and the puppy is all it should be and can be..if this isnt the case..please dont be soft, it just isnt right and they may do it again with another defect/health issue in future.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She looks like she has a double nose rather than a cleft nose. There are some breeds of dogs that are double nosed.

However I do think she needs to be thoroughly checked out to make sure that is what it is and there are no other problems. I also think the breeder was not being fair to you if she just said not to worry about it without having a good thorough vet check and she should pay for further tests. However I doubt that will happen.

I hope your cute little girl checks out fine and you have a wonderful life together.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good for you that you don't mind it and are getting a scan done for her health.
I agree with Tippykayak that the breeder should have informed you thoroughly about this before hand and offered a discount or help with medical costs. If she did not, I would definitely not consider her an ethical breeder.

Our Sasha has an underbite. Our breeder did explain it to us (if he didn't have the underbite, he would have been the pick of the litter) and gave us the choice of two other male pups. The breeder and sire 's owner did offer to pay for xrays.

I fell in love with our undershod baby. He did end up having three teeth pulled to help his bite which doesn't effect his eating at all.My vet thinks it gives him character. : )


Your baby is adorable. Hope her health is perfect!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

She is adorable, and I agree that her nose looks like a heart. Maybe you should name her "Valentine"! 

If she is healthy, "fixing" her nose is for your benefit rather than hers; but in any case, if medical expenses are incurred I would expect the vet to adjust the cost of the pup. A truly reputable breeder should offer to do this. 

Nevertheless, I bet that she has already won you over!


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Layla is adorable. It is interesting and unique but I doubt it is something to worry about! Have fun!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Found a golden named Carmen on Petfinder out of Cheshire CT today, when poking around, with a cleft nose. May help you know how this will look when your puppy is an adult. Petfinder is calling it her "lucky charm."


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

bumping up so those of you can see...


----------



## kdnk (Jul 26, 2010)

*Update! (with pics)*

I've just recently come back to this thread and seen some new replies.
I'm very thankful for all of you who cared to offer suggestions and support...it definitely helped bring me peace of mind after getting her nose checked out, speaking with the breeder, etc...so thank you!!

Layla's getting along great, she's healthy, fit, and a sweet dog (albeit really stubborn at times and still in her hyper-puppy stage!). She will be 2 years old on May 22 of this year.

Here are some recent pics (one of them is an old puppy pic, but the rest are from a couple weeks ago) :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's adorable! I'm glad you came back and shared recent pictures.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

What a unique baby. She's adorable with her little heart nose. I pretty much agree with everyone else that has posted. As long as she has no problems eating and breathing, and the vet feels she'll mature without further problems I'd leave her little heart nose just the way it is. It give her character!


----------

